# GOOD GRIEF I SAY! Hard thing in teat! PIC page 2!



## GrowURown (Apr 23, 2011)

Just came inside, wife was milking tonight, and she noticed something odd about our Scarlett's blown teat.  Last night, I kinda caught it, but didn't worry too much as we had somewhere to be early this morning.  I milked last night and while doing so, and towards the end the stream of milk got smaller/lesser and i just thought "she must be empty"

Tonight, my wife and her dainty girly hands can feel that the end of the teat, the orifice I think? has SOMETHING hard in the there.  the milk itself looks, smells, tests with the CMT kit to be okay...But it is like a ROCK is stuck in there...I've googled a little, and ya'll know me, I read slow and comprehend slower so I gave up...I'm just asking...what is this now?  It's harder than a zit (if I have to describe it I would say a rock...it's like a rock, not squishy at all)  She has only been in milk 3 weeks, almost exactly now...is it some left over calcium something from last time she was bred?  Oh good grief Charlie brown with these silly goats! I can't see anything sticking out when we looked at it if that helps ya'll so please, someone help me find a clue! because I am clueless again


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 23, 2011)

I would say it is a little congestion, which can turn into mastitis.  I had a doe do this a couple months ago.  You need to be sure you milk her out completely.  The test can lie as well.  The lump will come out, I am guessing it will come out tomorrow.  You can use a hot compress on it before both milkings tomorrow that will help it come out.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 23, 2011)

CONGESTION!?!?!  Oh lord...will the peppermint oil help any?  I have some of that on hand!

You do know why I say "GOOD GRIEF CHARLIE BROWN!"  BECAUSE we got these goats and goats are supposed to make milk and now all we got is ROCK!

But really, should I do the peppermint teats treatment? Would it help?


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes use the peppermint oil.  That will work...


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 23, 2011)

Anything else I should treat with? I am sure at this point I shall have to wait until Monday anyways being a holiday weekend...but is there anything I should go get? Or just be patient and see what happens? Would adding a milking help any? Even a little?  Or not?

Lord...teat rocks...what a crummy Easter treat to get...


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

No matter what you deal with, it ALWAYS picks a holiday to break down, wear out, or get sick! 

I would try the warm compress idea along with a massage and maybe an extra bit of working on that teat. I'm no expert though. I milked a goat for the first time last night on to the floor to relieve pressure in her udder, and then did it my second time today into a pot. Strained it through a paper towel into a mason jar. Don't come to me for milking advice.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm telling you, I already put a new part in the truck today and now we got to fix a goat! At least the parts store was open when that thing decided NOT to start...I still can't believe all I got was a rock and a stuck one no less...I better get a diamond outta there...that's all I am saying...make a nice shiny ring for the wife for "trading" for these darn goats!


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 23, 2011)

the message is a good idea as well, peppermint oil, hot compress, message, and milk her out completely.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what to tell you to help, I've never had one get 'a rock'...One of mine got several tiny pieces that we had to squeeze out once.  It was leftover calcium from her previous freshening.  Hubby squeezed until they all came out and it sounded like buckshot hitting the milk bucket.

FWIW, peppermint oil will help w/ congestion, but it's not a cure for mastitis.  If you ever truly think you've got a doe w/ that, "Today" treatments, available at TSC / farm stores, if started quickly, generally work for me...There are 1000 different bugs that can cause mastitis, though and Today doesn't work on all of them.

Good luck clearing her up!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

@GrowURown: You can put some peppermint oil in a mug of warm water. let the teat soak a good minute or two, then dry her off and milk it out. the peppermint, as you know, will help to relax the area along with the heat, and the water will moisten things up and help in easing the "rock" out. 



			
				Duck Keeper said:
			
		

> No matter what you deal with, it ALWAYS picks a holiday to break down, wear out, or get sick!


Yeah and if it is a Sears appliance, it will wait until the day after the warranty is up, then it will die.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what to tell you to help, I've never had one get 'a rock'...One of mine got several tiny pieces that we had to squeeze out once.  It was leftover calcium from her previous freshening.  Hubby squeezed until they all came out and it sounded like buckshot hitting the milk bucket.
> 
> FWIW, peppermint oil will help w/ congestion, but it's not a cure for mastitis.  If you ever truly think you've got a doe w/ that, "Today" treatments, available at TSC / farm stores, if started quickly, generally work for me...There are 1000 different bugs that can cause mastitis, though and Today doesn't work on all of them.
> 
> Good luck clearing her up!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

I've heard of the leftover unabsorbed milk turning solid before. Sounds like it might be what happened in your situation. (But again, don't ask me!  )


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 23, 2011)

GOT IT OUT!!!!  It DID sound like buck shot hitting the pail...I soaked a clean wash cloth in hot water mixed with a drop of peppermint oil and wrapped her teat in it for a bit and when it cooled  I massaged her udder until that loppy ol' teat filled up again and gave it a good squeeze and it hit the bucket!  See that thing to the right of the thumb tack jobby...that's our rock and it ain't no darn diamond either!

When we brought it in we took a photo of it compared to an average sized thumb tack...then let it sit a minute and it kind of dried out and got crumbly...my wife squeezed it between her finger tips and this was what we got next:






Just like Charlie Brown on Halloween - I GOT A FREAKIN ROCK!

So...RollFarms...what you are saying is...coulda just been a rock, keep an eye on her and it may be nothing?  Is that what happened to you? Just rocks, no worries?  I'm just asking...we almost od'd one doe this week...and now rocks...and of course tomorrow everything farm related is closed...so if we do start her on anything it won't be until MOnday anyways....man...I still can't get over it that I got a rock...

edited because I am tired now and linked the pics wrong the first time....now it works


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

just keep up same treatment for a couple more days, I am guessing there will be some more come out.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep, just keep an eye on it / her / etc.  Calcium is just calcium and not and indicator of mastitis at all.

I don't think it's a good idea to introduce anything up into the teat (mastitis treatment infusion) unless you're darn tootin' SURE there is a problem.

FWIW, don't be surprised if there isn't a bit o' blood in the milk, that was probably traumatic to the soft tissue.  It should clear up on it's own in a few days.

And....if your wife hadn't crumbed up your rock, you coulda had a one of a kind ring made....

"Ooooh, what kind of stone is that?  A moonstone?"

Your wife:  "No, it's a milkstone"  or "It's a caprinious calciforimous"


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And....if your wife hadn't crumbed up your rock, you coulda had a one of a kind ring made....
> 
> "Ooooh, what kind of stone is that?  A moonstone?"
> 
> Your wife:  "No, it's a milkstone"  or "It's a caprinious calciforimous"


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

x2

i have to admit i really wanted to see what happened with the rock!

GrowURown - you are the Charlie Brown-iest! thanks for the laugh and glad your girl is on the mend


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is probably WHY she smooshed it! So I wouldn't give it back to her set in jewlery and make her wear it places and explain it!  I could see it now...

"What's that stone in your ring?"  a stranger asks...."Oh, our first teat rock..." she nonchalantly replies....all the while plotting my demise inside....

The goat milked fine tonight by the way...no rocks thank goodness and no yuckies or blood in the milk that I could see! 

How does one avoid this in the future?  And what is the plain and simple difference between congestion and mastitis (besides no infection and infection present)...I mean...what makes ones doe have congested teats?


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congestion? 
No seriously, I haven't the slightest clue. Maybe inflammation or an irritation would cause congestion but not an infection


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.goatwisdom.com/udder_care.html


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 25, 2011)

.............


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 26, 2011)

What does strip mean, and how is it done?


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> oh I could have soooo much fun with this thread.  But I wont.  I will be good.  cuz I am tired.
> 
> I will ask a question instead.
> 
> ...


For real? for real for real?   milking neutered goats over at the neighbors house are they?  Bet they are eating dry cereal with NO MILK in the morning!  Must be the city folk that moved to the country for the scenery!     At least people like that make me feel a little better in my abilities with my goats! I may not know much, but that makes me feel better...

No...I don't know much...we don't strip the does with kids...we have one without kids nursing on her though...we THINK we are doing that right when we milk her, since she doesn't go back to babies to finish for us and the other 3 do...but don't ask me...we are just guessing at this point...educated guesses...but guesses

At least we aren't making cheese with milk from our neutered goats though!  That's gotta be some gross stuff!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 26, 2011)

Stripping usually means running your fingers down the teat several times to get the last of the milk out (instead of the usual piano-playing movement of the hand.)  It should be done to cows only, not goats.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Stripping usually means running your fingers down the teat several times to get the last of the milk out (instead of the usual piano-playing movement of the hand.)  *It should be done to cows only, not goats*.


X's 2


----------

